# Insert stove with back boiler



## brokeagain (16 Jul 2012)

Is it possible to get a stove with back boiler installed in existing fireplace that doesn't have a back boiler without removing wooden floor?


----------



## sydthebeat (19 Jul 2012)

yes.... you can surface mount and box in the pipe work.

a lot depends on the layout and configuration of your house and plumbing system.


----------



## anns (7 Aug 2012)

we did this recently - only difference was that we replaced the fireplace - the cylinder was upstairs - so all the piping was up through the chimney breast - no disturbance of floors downstairs but upstairs - some floor boards had to be lifted.  it would depend where your hotpress is.  our hotpress was not directly over the fireplace - so pipes had to be run through the floors upstairs.


----------



## brokeagain (8 Aug 2012)

anns said:


> we did this recently - only difference was that we replaced the fireplace - the cylinder was upstairs - so all the piping was up through the chimney breast - no disturbance of floors downstairs but upstairs - some floor boards had to be lifted. it would depend where your hotpress is. our hotpress was not directly over the fireplace - so pipes had to be run through the floors upstairs.


 
Thank for your reply. Do you mind me asking what the job cost you as we are looking to get this done for the winter. Thanks a mill.


----------

